# Need help with finding a new home.



## eckbrat (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a female mini lop around the age of 4. She's spayed and healthy. My problem is that my husband and I are going to be relocating to a new place soon, and they don't allow rabbits. I've looked to family for help, but no one is really into taking care of a rabbit. I hate to just give her to anyone, but I'm running out of options. I've looked for shelters, and groups that might take her in with no such luck. Can someone please help me find a new home for my furry little friend?

The best picture I have for now:


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 28, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## eckbrat (Oct 28, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> Where are you located?


Ah, yes. It would be good to state that somewhere. I'm in Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## Cyn (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there 

When do you have to move? I'm in Columbus and I could possible take
her but I'm moving as well hopefully by the end of nov. My husband and I
are not moving anywhere that does not allow cats and rabbits which we 
have 2 of each.

Hopefully you will be moving after I do and I probably can help out. Have you 
posted on bunspace?? Do you belong there?

BB
Cyn

Ps I love lops and have wanted one for a long time. Both my girls I have now are
rescues from bad homes I found out about. I've had them for 4 and 3 years 
now but had my first house rabbit in 1995.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 28, 2009)

A few thoughts from a landlord...

- Offer a pet deposit ($200-400 bucks) for any damage she might cause.

- Make it look as if she has never left the cage in her life. Essentially, a caged pet, no more trouble than a hamster.

- Look up your local regulations on housing. Often, pets are a grey area. Sometimes, the ad will say "no pets allowed", but there are people with pets in the building. Once you bring a pet there, is the management legally able to kick you out. Here in Ontario, that is not the case. Folks will screen against pets, but once a pet is here, there are no legal grounds for eviction. 
Talk to your renter's association for more information with that.

Good luck in resolving your situation! Best wishes to your bun


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 28, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote:*


> - Make it look as if she has never left the cage in her life. Essentially, a caged pet, no more trouble than a hamster.


That's what I did with my landlord. Told her the only time the rabbit was out of his cage was if I had him on the back porch. My little secret.


----------



## Izzadorra (Nov 1, 2009)

Did you find a home for her yet?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 2, 2009)

If i could, i would bring her home for you, but we aren't allowed pets either, plus my mother is allergic to the hair breeds, not the woolies or rex's. 
If i knew of someone that was closer to you i would give you their number. i know my sister is in tiffin, but they've got 4 cats and oen cocker spainel which isn't very well trained


----------



## eckbrat (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been talking with Cyn (see above) about her taking Willoe. Nothing has been set in stone.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

http://daytonrabbit.org/



Have you tried this shelter? They are great!


----------



## mom o 4 (Nov 7, 2009)

do you still need to find a home for her?


----------



## Cyn (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is what's going on now. We just looked at the apt we have been waiting for.
It's small and I mean the rooms are rather small but the living area is all open to the kitchen, dining and living room so we can make due because the layout of the apt is 
just perfect. 2 bedrooms on one side and the master on the other. and the kitchen is so big and will be super easy to bunny proof that whole area. and we CAN have the bunnies

I'm happy that we found someone that will allow the rabbits. We are paying extra for rent etc but we already figured that we would have to anyway so that's not a problem. Been a long 6 months looking for a pet ( bunny) friendly place but has been worth it.

Bad news is because of the space issue, it will more than likely prohibit us from adopting Willoe. We hope to be moved by the middle of dec and I will know more than. If I can somehow find the space needed for another condo, I'll will, but for now does not look good. I'm so disappointed. :-(

BB
Cyn


----------



## eckbrat (Nov 13, 2009)

Aw. It's OK if you can't Cyn. I was thinking of looking into the shelter someone posted earlier. I just didn't want to look into it until I knew what you wanted to do.


----------

